# Going Wireless



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Georgia farmer unearths early technological advances*

After having dug to a depth of 10 yards last year, New York scientists
found traces of copper wire dating back 100 years and came to the
conclusion, that their ancestors already had a telephone network more
than 100 years ago.

Not to be outdone by the New Yorkers, in the weeks that followed, California
scientists dug to a depth of 20 yards, and shortly after, headlines in the LA 
Times newspaper read: ' California archaeologists have found traces of 200
year old copper wire and have concluded that their ancestors already had an
advanced high-tech communications network a hundred years earlier than
the New Yorkers.'

One week later, the 'Gainesville Times', a newspaper in Georgia reported
the following story:

_"After digging as deep as 30 yards his corn field near Gainesville in Hall 
Co., Georgia, local farmer Bubba Lanier, a self-taught archaeologist,
reported finding absolutely nothing. Bubba has therefore concluded
that 300 years ago, early Georgians had already gone wireless."_


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Does this pass the truth table analysis? 

It's funny, but man considering the logic you could go on forever with that type of thinking.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Itza joke, Smiddy. :shrug:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep, I get into trouble when I over analyze...


----------

